# Report problem!



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Hello all,

In Germany's high school you have to write in grade 13 (or 12 in some states) a big report which you have time for since one year. 

You must do it in one of your majors. My majors are arts and latin (music can't be created usually unfortunetly). I decided to take it in arts, and to integrate my music matters. I took the big topic "arts and music". However the special theme I didn't hit yet. My first idea was to write about "Felix Mendelssohn as painter", but his sketches, aquarels etc. are not or very very hard and rare to find and get, and also secondary literature is really rare, I have had a look in some librarys yet...

Well, I wanted maybe take a theme about music and art, how it influence each other and/or develops, also outside of western music- and art - scene, I thought also of taking Feininger as composer (he did some nice fugues e.g.) or E.T.A. Hoffman as painter and composer, Mussorgskis "Pictures of an exhibition" with the special look to the paintings by Hartmann, or composing music after paintings or painting after music (but gets to musical, it's an art report ) etc., but no topic would fit with my wishes like it would do the Mendelssohn one....but really the source situation is so hard that it can't be done...

Could you make some helpful suggestions please, I am really really despaired! The additional problem: I need also a practical part in this report, like painting or drawing something.

If you have any ideas, I would be really really grateful.

Thanks in advance.

Daniel.


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

"Echoes from the Macabre," a paper written by Daniel on the history of the violin and the reasons for its association with the devil.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

I am thinking of maybe taking a picture-cyclus, or choosing myself paintings and making a dia-show with a story and illustrating it with self composed music, and as theoretical part maybe something like program music and its history with examples, or something like that....

But what paintings or cyclus to take?


----------

